# Hives



## PetenLouie (Feb 19, 2011)

Our Louie has just this week started to break out in hives. We feed a raw diet of chicken. When I prepared the chicken early in the week (we put it through a bone grinder) I added some eggs that I had been given. That night after dinner Louie broke out in itchy hives all over his chest, stomach and mouth. Benedryl was administered and that seemed to help. The hives were gone the next morning. The next night I gave him just chicken with no eggs. Same thing!
Last night I gave him hamburger. No hives until this morning after breakfasting on another hamburger. Now bumps all over his back but not his chest, stomach or mouth. Just pumps large enough to see through his fur. He doesn't seem to be real itchy, just bumpy. Any ideas?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

If he has hives after eating both chicken and beef, then it makes me think it might not be diet related? Could it be something in the environment? It would be VERY unusual to be allergic to both chicken and beef, especially in the raw form.


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

What are you cleaning the grinder with? What else goes through the grinder? What do you wash his food dish with? What's the meat stored in? Like Tracy, I'm thinking it's something environmental too, but more specifically related to whatever comes in contact with the meat before it's fed to him.


----------



## PetenLouie (Feb 19, 2011)

Nothing goes through the grinder except the chicken quarters that we feed them. We wash it after every use with a weak solution of hot water and Dawn dishwashing liquid, then we always rinse it well. I haven't changed laundry detergent or cleaning products, soap or shampoo. Why would it be on his chest and stomach for 3 days then only on his back the 4th day? I'm just baffled. But thanks for your interest and help!


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would get a blood test done to find out exactly what he's allergic to and save yourself the frustration & unnessassy vet bills. Sounds to me like he's definitely allergic to chicken. Even after feeding ground beef, he might have been still having some reaction to the chicken. Also, many dogs are very allergic to dairy & the eggs could have had a lot to do with it too. My chi is very allergic to Turkey.


----------



## PetenLouie (Feb 19, 2011)

I have switched to feeding him beef and the hives have gone away and stayed away. I think the bumps on his back were scratches. He and Petey have been wrestling a lot lately and Petey needs a pedicure. So, of course, now Petey has to have beef also. I think I will look into some of the commercial raw foods as they don't eat much between them and I suspect that just raw hamburger doesn't have the vitamins and minerals that they will need in the long run. Thanks for all your responses. I love seeing your signatures with all your BEAUTIFUL puppies!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

PetenLouie said:


> I have switched to feeding him beef and the hives have gone away and stayed away. I think the bumps on his back were scratches. He and Petey have been wrestling a lot lately and Petey needs a pedicure. So, of course, now Petey has to have beef also. I think I will look into some of the commercial raw foods as they don't eat much between them and I suspect that just raw hamburger doesn't have the vitamins and minerals that they will need in the long run. Thanks for all your responses. I love seeing your signatures with all your BEAUTIFUL puppies!


So glad he's doing better! And you are 100% right - just plain hamburger is NOT balanced and could cause harm to your dogs. A balanced raw diet takes some research and some planning. You could read up on it if you are interested...

http://www.chihuahua-people.com/raw-food/49576-you-considering-raw-diet.html

I am a huge raw proponent and think it's absolutely the best way to feed dogs. However.... if the raw diet is not conscientiously prepared and balanced, you are better off feeding commercial food. 

There are some really good alternatives to home prepared raw such as pre-made raws. Some good brands are Stella and Chewy's, Primal, Bravo, and possibly Natures Variety. (NV is last on my list because of some production problems and a recall, but they are easier to find than some of the others.) You could also consider ZiwiPeak, which is an EXCELLENT food that comes in a bag like kibble. Also, some people really like The Honest Kitchen. If you fed that, you could add raw hamburger to it as it does well with extra meat supplementation. There are lots of threads here on THK you could check out if you are interested.


----------

